# Bass Tournaments?



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a small group of buddies that meet up and have little fishin derbys throughout the summer. I was wondering if there was any law or rule about having tournaments at a public lake or of u had to reserve a ramp if you have over a certain number of boats. Any input is appreciated. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

not 100% sure cause ive never "run" one. but i think it comes down to the number of boats youll have involved.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Any idea what the "number" of boats is or how i would find out?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I know our bass club has to put in for dates in the winter and we don;t always get what we want. You really need to check with each lake before having them. They check with our director once in awhile and make him show the permit. You may need to check.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

11 or more.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

The MWCD does regulate tournaments you should check with them if you are fishing any of those lakes.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

MWCD ranger was going to fine us in the end of October/beginning of November for 4 of us weighing fish at the ramp. was not friendly at all! Since then we have filled out permits for a club and booked dates through them. the permit is is $25.00 per club or $150 per open event. hope this helps! More than welcome to join TBX !


----------

